# Burstner ixeo electrics - urgent - stuck in France



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi there

We made it to France and are in Saumer except that we have broken down also.

Have managed to get to campsite, it seems the electrics have gone in the van, burstner ixeo iveco - no speedo or anything on dashboard, indicators working! Think electrics went in fridge freezer also. Any ideas before we call out help?

Urgent advice appreciated

If emailing use [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I have no knowledge of this motorhome but I'd start with a check of all the fuses - both vehicle and habitation.
Good luck!
Bill


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, not my speciality at all (I'm a female nurse!) but himself is next door to me and he says have you checked the fuses? He says a power surge could knock out lots of fuses together. If your ignition still works there is still some power to the van, if not in usable form. If you have European breakdown cover suggest you call them urgently before everything closes. Otherwise you'll be stuck in the MH with no power until at least Monday as nothing works on Sundays here! 

Good luck and hope you get to enjoy the holiday in due course!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

What you report is the dashboard and the fridge. Both of these problems are associated with the base vehicle so I guess you need a local Fiat electrician to hang the diagnostics on the vehicle.

C.


----------



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

*Burstner ixeo electrics*

Hi all,

Checking fuses now, trouble is we have not broken down, van going, indicators working, no break lights. Have driven to campsite, so not stuck anywhere, if not fuses then will find garage in Saumer on Monday.
Have electric and food so will have to wait until then if nothing else turns up.
Great start to our retirement holiday!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

At least if you're retired you can afford the time for a small issue like this rather than having to be back in 10 days, but it is a right pain. Enjoy the enforced rest this weekend and hope you get it sorted on Monday. 

By the way, I'd say you have broken down if you have no brake lights!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would agree with mrsw you are broken down and are unsafe to continue, not having break lights is an offence. Ring your breakdown company and get what you paid for, service.

Andy


----------



## sambelly (May 1, 2005)

Hello,this may sound stupid but check your brake light bulbs the sensors on vehicles get confused at times when they blow i have known vehicles to go into limp mode or have heater plug light flashing on the dash ect ect all because of a brake light bulb hope this is of some use good luck rob.


----------



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

*Burstner electrics*

Hi all,

Thanks for help, found one fuse gone, will replace, but something must be making fuses go. However, as you all say, we have broken down , with no brake lights and no speedometer, will call insurance tomorrow if we cannot solve it by then. It is something to do with brake light bulbs as they are in the same area of fuses.

Any other help still appreciated.

If anyone noes a fiat garage in Saumer let me know.

Thanks muchly.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hope this might help:

SAUMURHALL DES SPORTS SAUMURConcessionnaire et Garage FiatTÉLÉPHONE02 41 50 10 39ADRESSEZ.I. DE DISTRE 
49416 SAUMUR


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We had a similar problem a few years ago while in Spain.
The 10amp fuse which amongst other things was for the Speedometer and Milometer went, I replaced it and it went again. I replaced it 4 or 5 times but after doing a few miles it would go again.
I eventually did the whole trip from Spain without any Speedometer or putting any miles on the clock.
When it was looked at at the Fiat garage it was the retro fitted cruise control which was causing the problem, the connection to the main wiring harness was a Scotch Clip which had worked loose and kept fusing.
To cut a long saga short it cost nealy £3,000 to replace the wiring harness.
I sincerly hope that you problem is nice and simple.

Mike


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't know what base vehicle you are on. Last year on our (new to us) 2007 Hymer B654 on Fiat X250, we had a buzzing noise coming from the fridge while travelling. Switched off 12v fridge setting and continued home. Suspecting 12v supply to fridge problem, I found cab battery (under carpet in front footwell) and discovered that the main fuse (large capacity) holder had melted! Replaced holder and fuse, then looked to see as to what caused it. Took off bottom external fridge vent and checked connections to the large wires - found the 12v supply to the fridge very loose, possibly never been tightened at manufacture. Tightened up and (touch wood) no problems since.
David.


----------



## nodrogski (Nov 23, 2011)

*no electrics*

Sometimtes when a bulb blows it takes out the fuse, check and change blown fuse(s) the check lights, possible blown bulb.


----------



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

*Burstner electrics*

Were getting there, does anyone know where the fuses are for the drivers side mirror, looked through books and can't find it.
Burstner ixeo - 3 years old. The mirror was knocked off by another driver and thinking about it it happened after that. All working now except indicators drivers side back and front.

Thanks


----------



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

*burstner electrics*

hi,

All working now except drivers side indicators, going to garage monday to see if they can fix it.

jaki


----------



## lucybabe (Mar 9, 2012)

*electrical reply*

Hi everyone

Well, had to call out for help, our Insurance had us as at home so took nearly 6 hours before anyone came to our rescue. Ended up driving to Angers behind the truck to a Fiat Garage at 4pm. They replaced the fuse (then found out it was the same one we replaced) it went again, ended up staying outside garage all night and going in again next morning. They then found that the wires which lead to brake lights etc had been stretched and had rubbed and worn to bare wires causing things to fuse - they say it is a fault at 'Concepltion' in other words a Burstner fault. Luckily we are covered from where we purchased the van from.

I am however NOT happy with our Insurance and they will hear more from me on our return to England. They did not even keep in touch with us to see if we were okay. When I called then again at 3pm (first call 10.30) They said we had not got 'home cover' at which point I blew up telling them again that we were in France not at home.

But thanks to every one who tried to help.

We now have no TV our satellite dish is not working, lights up but does not search, again tried everything, so any other ideas would be helpful.

:roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_We now have no TV our satellite dish is not working, lights up but does not search, again tried everything, so any other ideas would be helpful. _

Come home whilst you are still in one piece?? 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

